# tsunami fish



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

someone sent me pics of what had been washed up on the shores in Asia. there were some very odd looking fish. i emailed them to [email protected]. Don't know if he will get them or post them. Worth a look anyway. Maybe there are pics on the internet somewhere else.
mouse 
 I looked on the net myself after I posted this. Those are pics of real fish from an australian research web site.however they are NOT pics of fish washed up by the tsunami. it is one of those hoax story thingys. however-- still worth a look at to see what is in the oceans.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

AFG posted a site before the forum went down, very wierd but cool looking fish. one of them looked like a dragon goby, except with gigantic teeth. the fish should be documented and preserved if possible.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

An email containing photographs of bizarre-looking deep sea fish reportedly washed up on Thailand's Phuket beach after the tsunami actually contains images of fish collected during a study undertaken in 2003.

The email, which comes with the subject line "Phuket Deep Sea Creatures - Found At Seaside After Tsunami" was forwarded to Practical Fishkeeping by Nick Muhlemann of Sydney, Australia. It has been circulating rapidly and contains some stunning images of very odd-looking deep sea fish taken in museum wet laboratories.

The email says: "As everyone knows, the tsunami in Southeast Asia was devastating both in the loss of life and economically to the region.

"However now that the clean up is underway in the region, deep sea creatures that live too deep to be studied are being found scattered throughout the wreckage. These creatures were washed up on shore when the waves hit.

"Amazing what lives so far below the surface isn't it?"

*Photos of some of the fish*


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow! that second to last one looks mean as u know what.. :twisted:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like he was looking for a mid-day snack while he was caught.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not a marine biologist (or even a biologist, professionally), but this is what I think about 'em!
That first one looks kinda like Nessie! (lock ness monster)
The second looks just plain fat! LOL
The third looks like some kind of really nifty shark, that I wouldn't mind owning (I like sharks, I think they're purdy)
The fourth one looks like some prehistoric, monestrous piranha
And the last looks like a ditzy flounder *g*


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

my guess is that it's a hoax... deep sea fish would not get washed up in a tsunami because they live in deep water... and tsunamis get thier power in shallow water... just my take on it


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

although I now it occurs to me that if they washed up after the tsunami, could that be because of water quality issues???? That could mean bad news for that area.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wouldnt you think that the tsunami would affect some export of certain fish related to the aquarium business? Or are pretty much all the fish we get today bred at fish farms?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The top pic is split in two halves. The top half is a Coelacanth, but I can't figure out the lower half.
The second picture is of a baby Megamouth Shark. These are very deepwater sharks about the size and shape of a volkswagen beetle, and their tounge glows in the dark. 
I think the third is a sixgill shark, which is a very deepwater benthic shark normally seen only by deep-sea probes. next we have a closeup of a viperfish, and the last one is a deepsea anglerfish.

This is a hoax. There is no way that this particual assemblage would be in the same region to get washed up in the same region, and water that deep isn't bothered by tsunamis anyway.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It looked fishy to me too...


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

We said from the beginning it was a hoax. 

"An email containing photographs of bizarre-looking deep sea fish reportedly washed up on Thailand's Phuket beach after the tsunami *actually contains images of fish collected during a study undertaken in 2003*."


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hahah jezz... I don't read!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

It's fine, I just didn't know for sure if you had read it.


----------



## hawkjm73 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's the link to the study's site. 

http://www.oceans.gov.au/norfanz/CreatureFeature.htm


Lots of cool critters to see.


----------

